# fuse?



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

my buddy has a 700 and cig lighter wont work. I thought it might be the fuse but I cant find them. Where would they be located?:thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

fuses are under the seat in a small removable box .


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Under the seat near the battery.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

nope got to take front rack off and plastic pieces. batt and fuses are up front with cv intake.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Dude I never looked to see what kind of quad LOL I just assumed we were talking about a P700 My bad LOL


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

its all good....I had to check the grizz in the day time so I could find the batt tray lol


----------

